# welcome to my website



## timyuan (Feb 13, 2008)

http://timpicture.com

thanks,


----------



## trollmannen (Feb 19, 2008)

Great site idea there timyuan, but it's slightly ruined by the vertical and horizontal scrollbars that appear in the frame. 

But the layout concept, colors and idea is very good!

If you need help fixing that, give me a shout and we'll get you sorted.


----------

